# 150 sho?



## Cajun76 (Jan 30, 2011)

We went to the Aransas Pass boat show yesterday after work and had a real good time. I was talking to a rep from Ronnies Marine and he mentioned that Yamaha might have a 150 SHO out next year. Does anyone have any info about this? My boat is rated for a 150 hp max.


----------



## Fishtrap2 (Sep 16, 2005)

Exact reason why I am waiting to re-power. Had no less than 10 conversations with guys this week and cannot get anything from them indicating that the SHO line will incorporate a 150 HP. Makes sense to me because right now if I had to repower, I do not believe (my opinion) the F150 has the hole shot I want and I am not paying an extra $5K for a TRP lower unit (I love it but it is too much money for me to willingly part with). 

The F200 weight (593 lbs.) is almost 90 lbs. more than that of the VF250 SHO (505 lbs.). From a marketing standpoint, I would expect the target for the "VF 150 SHO" would need to be around 410 to 420 lbs. to be considered a real threat by Merc or ETEC (don't shoot me but I would prefer a Yamaha if it came in slightly heavier). 

I would imagine that this is no secret to the Yamaha guys and they know that the "High Output" opportunties are simply going elsewhere on the 115 & 150 HP range motors...they simply do not have a dog in the fight. 

I too am anxiously awaiting a 150 SHO outboard and will run my '97 200 until I hear otherwise or something finally blows up!

The ETEC 150 H.O. & Merc. 150 Pro XS is about all I could consider for a weight vs. power ratio today but would love an option for a Yamaha 4 stroke.


----------



## Gpolk21 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Yamaha vs Etec*

i was at the Aransas Pass show on saturday, i spoke to every dealer that sold Yamaha or Evinrude or both. Every one told me about Yamaha possibly coming out with the 150 sho. All though as i am looking to repower possibly this summer, i am looking of the hole shot, Every person hands down recommended the ETEC. They did say i would lose top end speed compaired to the sho but for the hole shot and weight teh ETEC was the way to go. Out side of that they all did love the SHO as well. i have been looking into the Pro XS as well but i have noticed a few broken down at the boat ramp in the last 8 months. After speaking with a few guys i think i have scratched it off the list.

i spoke to a guide who was out there and he actually has a 250 SHO on one boat and a 225 ETEC HO on another. He said the ETEC will gert him 0-60 in about 14 seconds. The SHO o-60 in 19 seconds.


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope the rumors are right. Would sure be nice to see a smaller series SHO. Wanting to upgrade from a '99 C-150hp 2-stroker to a 4-stroker with same power and similar weight. I figured it had to be in the works since everything else is moving to 4-stroke. I hadn't been able to turn anything up in my internet searches, but still checking every so often for Yamaha press releases. If and when they come out, I'll be on it like stink on poop!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I've also heard rumor of a 150 SHO - not sure I would get too excited yet as this could end up being the F150 with some hot-shot graphics on it. At the end of the day, it's still a 150 (HP) and oh yeah, the F150 is already offered in a 20 inch shaft already. The inline 4 is proven and delivers great power to weight. Doubt the "SHO" would go to a 6 cylinder just for power improvements because of the weight gain, but who knows. 

Now if they (Yamaha) could shed a good 50 lbs or more, then it might be notable and comparable to Merc/Rude but.. Just makes me want to ask what the big deal is going to be if the weight loss isn't there?


----------



## txcastn'blast (Sep 19, 2005)

That F150 is 476 lbs. The 200 SHO is 505 lbs, so it seems likely Yamaha could come up with a 150 SHO design that doesn't weigh too far north of 400 lbs. If it shedded that much weight and had 6 cylinders to boot . . . that would be the shizzle!


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

probably will be the same block as f150 with plasma fused cylinders and low water pick up on the lower unit like the big who


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

yamaha had a leak and a buddy showed me a few months ago but what it said was they are working on a 150 and 175sho 4 banger to replace the last 2strokes in the vmax line.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I am sure they will eventually do both the 150 and 175 as well as the others have been recieved. hope it's sooner than later.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

They better do something, the Mercury 150 Four Stroke is badazz.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> They better do something, the Mercury 150 Four Stroke is badazz.


Yes it is... Saw one pushing the demo 22' Silver Wave **** last year and it would scoot!

Intersesting T-o-o-n gets filtered.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

In my opinion Yamaha is in no hurry to bring the 150/175 sho to market, as they are upselling buyers to the 200sho or selling them the old 150 which has proven to be a workhorse.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

actually I am under the impression they are coming out with a new 150 SHO and a new 200 long shaft.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> actually I am under the impression they are coming out with a new 150 SHO and *a new 200 long shaft*.


Oh boy. I may be in the market for a new boat if they do.


----------



## Colorado (Jun 24, 2009)

A dealer indicated to me that a 150 SHO type motor may be available by early 2013.


----------



## gonefishing2 (Apr 28, 2011)

Per people at Yamaha, they are coming out with a 150 sho and smaller sho than that, 115 down to either a 90 or 70, can't remember how small he said. Eventually they will have them all they way down to even smaller than that. The 150 sho will be in 2013. And it is supposed to be a bad arse 150hp. Again, this is from a Yamaha guy.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

straight and to the point........get an Etec 150 HO......I know I am gonna ruffle some feathers here but why wait? I own a 225HO.......and it out runs a 225SHO on the same identical fishing tunnel hulls...hole shot and top end and pretty darn good gas mileage. I respect the design and features of a SHO but it is still heavier,bulkier, and many more moving parts. Good luck on your decision.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

sand storm said:


> straight and to the point........get an Etec 150 HO......I know I am gonna ruffle some feathers here but why wait? I own a 225HO.......and it out runs a 225SHO on the same identical fishing tunnel hulls...hole shot and top end and pretty darn good gas mileage. I respect the design and features of a SHO but it is still heavier,bulkier, and many more moving parts. Good luck on your decision.


The Yamaha SHO is 4 lbs lighter than your end all be all 225 etec. At least get your facts straight before blowing up a yamaha thread.


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Yamaha SHO is 4 lbs lighter than your end all be all 225 etec. At least get your facts straight before blowing up a yamaha thread.


+1 :cheers:


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

sand storm said:


> straight and to the point........get an Etec 150 HO......I know I am gonna ruffle some feathers here but why wait? I own a 225HO.......and it out runs a 225SHO on the same identical fishing tunnel hulls...hole shot and top end and pretty darn good gas mileage. I respect the design and features of a SHO but it is still heavier,bulkier, and many more moving parts. Good luck on your decision.


If a 150 Etec is out performing a 225 SHO on the same hull, then there is a operator issue.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

no sir...never said a 150 etec would out run a 225sho......I said I own a 225etec HO that does outrun my good friends boat which has a SHO225.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

there are way to many variables to say your boat/225ho is the same as his boat/225sho, even if yall have the same hull, jackplate, and rigging options. yall will have a different load on the boat,and should be proped out different do to the huge difference in the motors. witch will change the topend. if you are a better driver, running a lighter load or if he doesnt have the boat proped out right you should be out running him. if yall are both turning 6g with the right prop yall should be in the same ball park with a empty hull and little gas.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Actually if both motors ran identical wheels with the same pitch, rake, blade design so forth and the boats were identical and with load of say the driver and 5 gals gas, that would be the only way to verify one motor is better than the other. 

Performance wise it could be a toss up. What really counts is fuel economy and mechanical reliability.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Again to may variables you have two different power bands. Depending on motors they have different gearing witch will change what pitch prop it can turn


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

sand storm said:


> no sir...never said a 150 etec would out run a 225sho......I said I own a 225etec HO that does outrun my good friends boat which has a SHO225.


*Sorry for the hi-jack, but&#8230;*

Here are published results from evinrude and Yamaha
I had to pick ranger bass boats as they were the only manufacturer to have the same model tested with both motors.
Z119 w/ sho225 and 225 ho
http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE892.pdf
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/sites/default/files/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_vmax-sho_vmax-ventless_rng_z119_vf225la_2011-09-01_bss.pdf

Z520 w/sho250 and 225 ho
http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE814.pdf
http://www.yamahaoutboards.com/sites/default/files/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_hpv6_vmax_sabccf.tmp.pdf
Look at seconds to plane, top speed, fuel efficiency, and test conditions
Do your homework before making erroneous statements.
The only thing you have right is that an SHO has more moving parts.
AND IN OTHER KNEWS we should know about the new 150 sho early next week!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I talked to a Yamaha rep today and they would obviously neither confirm nor deny the 150SHO motor. All he would say is that "it has been discussed" and that usually things go on the drawing board when that happens. So we will see.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

Bass Cat Boats * Yamaha new products *

Lead [-]  




 *Tags :* None 
Yes, Yamaha announced to OEM's today that they are building a 150 SHO model in 20" for bass rigs. They also announced a 20" lighter weight 200 without the graphics in base Yamaha grey and silver. It weighs 14 pounds more than the 200 VZ and is 2.8 ltrs. of four cylinder engine. Should help our single line BCB & Yamaha dealers be more compatible with the Mercury products.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

http://www.yamaha-motor.e...al_col_tcm114-515942.jpg
the new 200
http://www.yamaha-motor.eu/eu/news/...F200F_EU_NA_STU_009_gal_col_tcm114-515942.jpg


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Delete


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

basscat114 said:


> Bass Cat Boats * Yamaha new products *
> 
> Lead [-]
> 
> ...


Do you have any links on the 150SHO?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

It looks just like a SHO motor but with a grey paint job down the middle that they call a mohawk. It looks pretty awesome has some pretty incredible numbers on the performance. I am excited.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

I havnt seen anything on the 150sho only the 200 4 banger so im guessing its going to look just like the new 200 but have sho paint and decals. But Yamaha could always pull something out of a hat so u never know


----------



## Fishspert (Dec 5, 2011)

The sho 150 has what looks like the same cowling as the f200f just painted black and with what I now realize from whistling dixies post is a gray stripe, not a reflection of a polling platform. Same graphics as the bigger sho's, still no word on performance


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

It won't be to long.


----------



## RubiconAg (Aug 20, 2009)

Lawson4x454 said:


> It won't be to long.


Dood :slimer:


----------



## Walter (Dec 28, 2012)

Nice i want one!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

ill take one!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I think we are more excited about the new 200 coming out and it being a price leader.


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

with the new 150 SHO fit on 19 shoalwter cat?


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

TKoenig said:


> ill take one!


I know it's probably the angle of the photo but man that thing looks bigger than a 6 cyl Verado!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Bottom Finder said:


> I know it's probably the angle of the photo but man that thing looks bigger than a 6 cyl Verado!


Nothings bigger than that monster.


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)

Bottom Finder said:


> I know it's probably the angle of the photo but man that thing looks bigger than a 6 cyl Verado!





Redfishr said:


> Nothings bigger than that monster.


Unless it's a 6.2 liter, 1045 lb, $70,000 Seven Marine 557......


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Redfishr said:


> Nothings bigger than that monster.


Or this chunky monkey:


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Please explain " The new 200".
Thanks



whistlingdixie said:


> I think we are more excited about the new 200 coming out and it being a price leader.


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

whistlingdixie said:


> I think we are more excited about the new 200 coming out and it being a price leader.


What 200 are you speaking of? How long? I'm shopping for one.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Lawson4x454 said:


> What 200 are you speaking of? How long? I'm shopping for one.


The dealer here in San Antonio said its coming out in march


----------



## Lawson4x454 (Jan 4, 2013)

The new F200. Found it. Heres a link.

http://www.yamaha-motor.eu/eu/news/index.aspx?id=515943


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Only 5 pounds lighter than the SHO 200-250...



Lawson4x454 said:


> The new F200. Found it. Heres a link.
> 
> http://www.yamaha-motor.eu/eu/news/index.aspx?id=515943


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*I didn't read the entire thread, so sorry if I am repeating someone. I ran the YAMAHA 150 SHO and the new 200 at YAMAHA'S test facility back in October. They are both amazing motors and I cant wait. The 150 SHO is scheduled to be available in July " history indicates add a few weeks to this estimate". Very cool little motors !!!!!*

*Danny:sheepy: *


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Any word on pricing for the new 150 SHO?


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

still scheduled for a july release and did anyone get a price?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

atcfisherman said:


> Any word on pricing for the new 150 SHO?


LMC shows pricing of about $13,500 on its website.

http://www.lmcboats.com/new_vehicle_list.asp?Manufacturer=2&Category=27&CatDesc=Outboard+Motors


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks. one dealership in cc i called said they were behind schedule as mt. houston predicted


----------



## Snook1 (Aug 23, 2012)

got it about 10 days ago


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Will the TRP lower unit still mate up ok on this motor?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

swassasin said:


> got it about 10 days ago


any type of feedback you have on the motor?


----------



## weedeater (Aug 22, 2012)

that is a fine setup, what size and modle is that?


----------



## Bob Haley (Sep 28, 2006)

That is a perfect set-up and congrats!!
More pictures of the deck would be appreciated and I bet that thing jumps.


----------



## dannyalvarez (Jun 7, 2008)

150 sho looks awesome!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Wonder how that baby would perform on a 21ft haynie cat? I am meeting with the guys at Chris marine this week to talk about one.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

That motor looks sick on that boat. Really would like to get some owner feedback on how the new 150 works. And would REALLY like to see one with a TRP lower unit and hear how that works with the new 150 powerhead. Thinking the 150 SHO on maybe a New Water Ibis with TRP. Also with one of the intermediate size cats from 19' to 21' to see how this motor will work.


----------



## Snook1 (Aug 23, 2012)

This is a 2012 Shallow Sport 18' Sport, engine only has 3.9 hrs of use as I have been going through the breakin procedure. Steering does require more effort, its 80lbs heavier than the F115, so the boat floats different, holeshot requires very little throttle with this engine as compared to the 115. It pops up! I dont have much time on the engine to give any more details about it, other than it It hauls ***! I did have the scupper ball valve put on, in anticipation that water would come in through the scuppers, via the added weight.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

The 150 SHO is about 50 lbs heavier than either the Merc Pro XS or the Evinrude. If running real skinny a lot that makes a huge difference. If not usually running extremely shallow then not a big deal. How is the 150 on gas running normal fishing day?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

commtrd said:


> The 150 SHO is about 50 lbs heavier than either the Merc Pro XS or the Evinrude. If running real skinny a lot that makes a huge difference. If not usually running extremely shallow then not a big deal. How is the 150 on gas running normal fishing day?


My tackle box weighs about 35 lbs.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If 50 lbs was of concern, poling platforms would not be installed


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Well ok just sayin there has been times I was in back lakes in LLM where I should not have been and in those cases every extra pound on the stern matters. When one more inch of draft running lost means you are stuck. Never mind. Sure is a good looking motor.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

commtrd said:


> Well ok just sayin there has been times I was in back lakes in LLM where I should not have been and in those cases every extra pound on the stern matters. When one more inch of draft running lost means you are stuck. Never mind. Sure is a good looking motor.


I have done this a ton of times. I have moved a 75q cooler to the bow and filled it with saltwater. Used it to off set the weight of the motor and blew out of the skinny water.


----------

